

Joint Dust Analysis Deflates Big Bang Signal - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20150130-joint-dust-analysis-deflates-big-bang-signal/

======
Jun8
Relevant discussion at Physics SE:
[http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/154288/the-
status...](http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/154288/the-status-of-
the-bicep2-discovery-after-planck-2014)

~~~
ziotom78
This discussion is more than one month old, while the news leaked just
yesterday.

~~~
nitrogen
The most recently leaked news is just a confirmation of what was discussed in
the parent comment's link to Physics SE.

